# Best motor for drift



## driftracer510 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Best Engine for drifting*

I was wondering i just bought a 1990 240sx CP with a rebuilt KA24E in it iam going to be useing most for drifting should i go to a SR20DET RED VALVE COVER MODEL OR 205 HP OR S14 BLACK VALVE COVER 220 HP -because my engine has 9000mi just been rebuilt and runs good but i can get the other one swapped flat for $1000 ?? is there a noticeable Difference in a car going to be used most for drift already worked on the susp
hit me back thanks


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

blinker fluid.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you should search. really.


someone lock this bish.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Leave your KA motor in. Go to the "drifting" forum and do some reading :loser: 

This thread is now locked!!


----------

